# Erreichbare Leitungsrate bei Siemens Gigaset SE512dsl



## myplex (6. Juni 2005)

Hallo,

ich habe eigentlich kein Problem sondern bin nur ein wenig verwürt ^^

Also ich habe heute an meinem Router (Siemens Gigaset SE512dsl). Ein wenig rumgespielt ^^
Da habe ich zufällig folhendes Endeckt:
Statistik  	                     Empfangen  	 Gesendet
_*Leitungsrate* _ *448 Kbps 	        96 Kbps*
_*Erreichbare Leitungsrate*_ *1376 Kbps 	          492 Kbps*
Rauschbereich 	               14.4 dB 	               16.0 dB
Leitungsdämpfung 	     51.5 dB 	             31.5 dB
Ausgangsleistung 	      11.8 dBm 	            16.4 dBm

Wir haben nur DSL 384. Aber waum steht da das wir eine Leistung  von 1376 Kbp (Down) bekommen würden  Bei einem DSL - Chack (unter t-com.de) bieten die auch nur DSL384 an.


Bitte um aufklärung ^^



mfg | MyPleX


----------



## myplex (24. Juli 2005)

Mittlerweile habe ich folgende Zahlen:
Leitungsrate  	 448 Kbps  	 96 Kbps
Erreichbare Leitungsrate 	1568 Kbps 	388 Kbps 


Ich würde immer noch gerne wissen was das soll  ^^


mfg | MyPleX


----------



## Dr Dau (25. Juli 2005)

Hallo!

Hmm, ich kann nur vermuten.
Die Leistungsrate ist dass was dir die T-elebim zur Verfügung stellt.... sei froh dass es mehr ist und geniesse es. 
Warscheinlich haben sie die Leistungsrate irgendwann erhöht, dieses brauchen sie dir nicht mitteilen, so lange es nicht zu deinem Nachteil ist (z.b. durch höhere gebühren).
Der doch recht niedrigen Leistungsrate entnehme ich dass Du eher in einem Gebiet wohnst wo DSL noch nicht so stark ausgebaut ist.
Da aber immer weiter ausgebaut wird, ist eine Leistungssteigerung durchaus denkbar.
Und gleichzeitig purzeln die Preise.... ich bekomme am 1.8. DSL 6000 und zahle dann auch noch weniger wie jetzt für DSL 1000 *freu*

Die erreichbare Leistungsrate kommt mir ein wenig suspekt, vor da sowohl Up- als auch Downstream schwanken.
Daher gehe ich davon aus, dass dein Router immer wieder versucht die theoretisch machbare maximale Leistung zu ermitteln.
Die Schwankungen könnten daher rühren, dass je nach Netzauslastung mal mehr und mal weniger machbar währe.

Da Du aber nur ein Vertrag für eine geringe Leistung hast, wirst Du die hohe Leistung natürlich nicht erreichen.
Ein Upgrade wird wohl auch eher im bereich bis 768/128 liegen.... sofern es überhaupt angeboten wird.
Schliesslich werden ja noch Leistungsreserven gebraucht um eine bestimmte Geschwindigkeit gewährleisten zu können.

Ob die Seite der T-elebim so aktuell ist wie ihre Angebote, glaube ich eher nicht.
Daher solltest Du, wenn Du mehr Speed haben willst, einfach mal bei der technischen Hotline anrufen.
Die sollten dir eigentlich genau sagen können was machbar ist. 

Gruss Dr Dau


----------



## myplex (25. Juli 2005)

Übrigens was mir auch aufgefallen ist :
Der Rauschbereich ist jetzt bei 12,3 dB.

Ich werde heute Mittag mal bei 1&1 und den Telekomikern anrufen ^^


mfg MyPleX


----------



## Dr Dau (25. Juli 2005)

Ich habe sowas nie gemessen.
Daher kann ich auch nicht sagen ob diese Verbesserung auch wirklich eine ist oder ob es auch wieder mit der Netzauslastung zu tun hat.


----------

